# CRAWFISH BALLS



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## gigihurt (Sep 14, 2008)

That recipe sucks


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *gigihurt (8/14/2009)*That recipe sucks


Yeh, you'd expect at least 2 not just 1.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

He did that a while back because everyone was giving him crap about all of his recipes. I thought they were great! But, he deleted every recipe he had made and put on here!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *TWINKIE6816 (8/14/2009)*He did that a while back because everyone was giving him crap about all of his recipes. I thought they were great! But, he deleted every recipe he had made and put on here!


I don't even know what you guys are talking about , I was just curious about Crawfish balls>they are an alternative to stuffing crawfish heads for Bisque, which is one of my favorite dishes and I just wanted to see if it was the same recipe.

Guess he has some thin skin.


----------



## spottedbass (May 22, 2009)

I bet it takes a lot of them to make a meal...


----------



## LadyAngler (Jun 8, 2009)

seriously, I'd like to see the recipe.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (8/14/2009)*He did that a while back because everyone was giving him crap about all of his recipes. I thought they were great! But, he deleted every recipe he had made and put on here!


Can dish it out but cant take it, he can make fun of Garbo but if someone said something to him, uh oh. I agree he did have some good recipes. Who said something anyways. Did Clay doh get mad cause he aint the only one with more post than visits. :letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *TURTLE (8/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *TWINKIE6816 (8/14/2009)*He did that a while back because everyone was giving him crap about all of his recipes. I thought they were great! But, he deleted every recipe he had made and put on here!
> ...




I think that the Crawfish Heads will hold more stuffing than theother endwill.:letsdrink


----------

